# Government Hospitals in Karachi



## aliya_uk (Dec 13, 2006)

hi... i'm a 4th year med student in the UK... i'm looking for a government hospital in Karachi to do my elective and need to organise it soon... i was originally planning to go to JPMC... but as i posted in another thread, i am having great difficulty in contacting JPMC... so i am thinking of just going to another hospital... i'm not sure which hospitals are classed as government hospitals though... are the following government or private hospitals?

1) Dr Ziauddin Hospital
2) Civil Hospital
3) Sindh Government Lyari General Hospital
4) Liaquat Hospital 
5) Hamdard University Hospital

If anybody has had any experience working at any of these hospitals/ JPMC/ any other government hospital in karachi, could you please share your experience there... are students treated well by doctors? did u get a lot of exposure and learn a lot? which government hospital in karachi would u recommend?

i'm really confused about which hospital to choose so your feedback would be a great help to me!


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

Ziauddin and Hamdard are private hospitals. While Sindh Gov. as clearly by its name is a government, and also Liaquat National. Don't have any idea about the 2nd one.

Hey I'm just a freshmen at Shifa...so I don't know about the work there. But my elder brother is studying in Baqai Medical, Karachi. And he did his elective from Liaquat National and also planning for his house job from there. I can't give you his contact right now because he's having his final prof. right now. But hey, he chose Liaquat National, must have some reason.


----------



## aliya_uk (Dec 13, 2006)

malik_saabjee said:


> Ziauddin and Hamdard are private hospitals. While Sindh Gov. as clearly by its name is a government, and also Liaquat National. Don't have any idea about the 2nd one.
> 
> Hey I'm just a freshmen at Shifa...so I don't know about the work there. But my elder brother is studying in Baqai Medical, Karachi. And he did his elective from Liaquat National and also planning for his house job from there. I can't give you his contact right now because he's having his final prof. right now. But hey, he chose Liaquat National, must have some reason.


thank u for your help... i really appreciate it... i'll try to look up contact details for Liaquat... hopefully won't be as difficult as JPMC!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

here's the website of Ziauddin hospital:

::: Welcome to Ziauddin University :::

I heard the university is quite good, so clinicals should be ok I guess!


----------



## aliya_uk (Dec 13, 2006)

does any1 have anymore advice please?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You could alway do your elective in Islamabad, at Shifa College of Medicine. It's a nice clean city and other people from the UK have done their electives there as well. Not sure if you have to be in karachi though for accommodation reasons or something...

The doctors are a little arrogant but you'll still learn a lot and have tons of exposure to patients coming from a never ending cesspool of disease.


----------

